# Red Dawn Stables



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Chapter 2​
Leah was heading towards the tack room when she heard a familiar whinny. She turned to see Flye hanging his head over the stall door. Leah rummaged through her pocket for a mint and gave it to him. He chewed it slowly and when finished, began to snuffle for more. Leah laughed and gave him a huge hug. Flye meant the world to Leah. She wouldn’t be able to survive without him. When she had been little her Aunty had taught her how to ride on Flye and Leah could only vaguely remember playing around underneath the massive horses’ legs. She drummed her fingers gently over his silvery grey coat and frowned. 
“What’s this?” she muttered to herself. She felt for it again, and without much trouble, found it again. It was a huge lump on the horses’ neck. Leah let herself into the stall and had a closer look. It was defiantly a lump. She felt tears of worry prickling her eyes and bit her lip in anxiety. _No, I am being stupid _She thought to herself, but a nagging sense of doubt was still there. Leah walked out of the stall, slipped the bolt back into place and jogged quickly towards the paddocks. Minutes later she saw the familiar forms of Matt and Lucas. As she ran towards them, Matt turned and waved. When she finally reached them, she realised how hard she had been breathing. She stood there shakily as she tried to catch her breath.
“You Okay Leah? You look like you’ve seen a ghost.” Lucas said, his words full of concern.
Leah looked up to see both of them staring at her.
“I-it’s Flye, he h-has a lump on his back.” Leah stuttered. She saw Lucas and Matt glance at each other and Matt began to run up towards the stable. Leah frowned but shrugged it off and followed. What was that all about? Was Flye ok? Was it cancer? Was she going to die? She shook herself of those thoughts. _No, I’m thinking nonsense, he’s fine. _She caught up to Matt quickly and saw a grim expression on his face. She tried to keep positive about it. They reached the stall and found Flye poking his head over the door. He nickered a greeting to them. Matt gave him a quick pat and let himself into the stall. Leah followed dumbly in and watched Matt rubs his hands gently down the horses back. 
“So where ‘bouts you see it?” He asked, still searching. Leah walked over and pointed to where the lump was hidden.
“There.” Matt began to run his hands over it expertly and gave a “Hmmmm.” Leah felt her patience disappear and blurted out “Is Flye ok?” He kept running his hands lightly over the lump and after what seemed like ages, he turned and nodded. 
“I think so; I think it might be wise to get a vet to check it out.” He combed his fingers through his rich dark hair in habit. 
“I guess I better go call the vet, and tell your Aunty.” He headed for the door and Leah followed.
“What do you want me to do?” she asked. Matt turned around and stroked his chin thoughtfully. 
“Umm…you go find Lucas and tell him what’s happening.” With that Matt pulled the bolt back and let himself out of the stall. He gave her a reassuring smile and walked away. 
Leah gave Flye a quick kiss on his forehead and headed for the paddocks again.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lucas combed his blonde wavy hair behind his ears with his fingers, smiled and picked up a bucket what had been left on the ground. 
“Hey!” he shouted as he saw her heading towards him. In one hand he was carrying the bucket, in the other hand was a lead rope, a black friesen named Patience connected to it. As Leah got closer she slowed down. Horses hated quick moving objects and she didn’t have time to startle one now.
They both headed towards each other, Patience following quietly behind. Patience was a school horse, and because of that, Leah saw her all the time and knew she was a very placid horse. She was the only friesen at this school and was only used for Driving Carts. The rest of the time she stayed in the paddocks, which she didn’t mind one bit. She loved grazing and hated spending time in her stall. Patience nipped at Lucas’ shirts sleeve. He smiled, gave her a quick pat and looked back towards Leah.
“What’s up with Flye?” he asked.
Leah gave Patience a quick pat and turned to Lucas. His deep blue eyes were so intense. They gave his face a soft look and his smile always seemed to brighten Leah’s day.
“There’s a lump on his neck. Matt is going to call Robert now and tell my Aunty afterwards.” She watched his face expression change to more serious look. He clicked his tongue at Patience and began walking towards the barn. Leah followed quickly. 
“Maybe until the vet checks him out, you should stay away from Flye.” Lucas unexpectedly said, glancing in her direction.
Leah quickly halted and looked Lucas straight in the eyes. She stared intensely at him until he quickly glanced away.
“Why would I do that!” she snapped. Patience ear’s went backwards at the sudden noise. Lucas gave her a quick reassuring pat before looking back to Leah uncomfortably. 
“Well…er…it…would…er…not be so stressful for him.” Lucas picked at the lead ropes’ loose strings…

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
That's all i've got so far....It's just a muck around story. I've written heaps better than this...


----------



## Forgiveness (Jan 24, 2009)

That's a good story.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks  it's not very good...just a little story I made up..


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think it's pretty good... you should keep going.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks  That means alot to me...


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

I think it's great! Keep going!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thankyou!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't done anymor...yet


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

naughty! get to work!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

work woman its awesome they must all know whats going on!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah! no breaks for you! Get back to work!


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

NO kidding! I can't even get much of a break in while writing...if I stop for a week, someone is BOUND to ask me "How's it coming?" and then I feel bad saying, "Oh, I stopped for a week...".


----------



## HorseAtHeart (Apr 15, 2009)

Write more, otherwise I will hunt you down and shoot you.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

My name is Leah! I feel like it's about me. Ha ha ha. :]

It's good, I like it. Keep it coming!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

lol  here's an update. This bit is more descriptive and all. I feel it is anyway 

“Well…err…it would…not be so stressful for him.” Lucas picked at the lead ropes’ loose strings, his face blushing.​“What aren’t you telling me Lucas?” Leah accused, staring at him with cold eyes.
“Don’t worry ‘bout it.” Lucas shrugged, giving Patience a stroke, who was now tense as well.
Leah took a deep breath and sighed. It would do no good to make Patience stress. But she would find out what Lucas was keeping to himself. 
“So, what are you…” Lucas was cut off as Matt started jogging towards them. He slowed down when he noticed Patience, his breathing coming in heavily.
“I found your Aunt, and I rang Robert. Robert should be here in the hour.” Matt’s appearance seemed messier than usual. He had purple bruises forming underneath his eyes; strands of hay were stuck out everywhere all over his thick brown hair and his clothes had some type of substance on them, which looked a lot like oil to Leah.
“Are you alright Matt?” Lucas asked, frowning as he also took in Matt’s appearance.
Matt sighed.
“Yeah, sure, I’m just a little bit tired. I haven’t been sleeping well lately.”
“Why isn’t Robert coming now?” Leah asked, glancing from Lucas to Matt.
“Because he has other clients to go see first, Flye isn’t in pain or hurt so he doesn’t need immediate vet care.” Matt said, crossing his long arms across his chest.
“But what about the lump? It could be causing him pain.” Leah frowned. What if Flye was distressed about the pain but hiding it? Robert should come to their stables first, not the others. 
“If he was in pain he would be showing it…You know that already Leah.” Matt looked at her annoyingly.
“If you are worried about him, go groom him or something until Robert get’s here.” Lucas said gently, glaring at Matt.
“Well, I have to go exercise Storm so I can’t groom him. But can you tell me when Robert gets here?” She looked hesitantly at Matt. “Why don’t you go have a break, you look awful.”
The tension left Matt’s eyes and a smile lit up his face. 
“Thanks. I really need one.”


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

yayyyy that was good hmmmmm wonder what it could be.....


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, drat...please keep going!


----------

